# Need 3 Maybe Simple; Algorithms



## DarkKhezu (May 5, 2008)

Ok If someone can help me with these algorithms It would really Help my Blindfold 2x2x2 Cubing
Yeah 2x2x2 blindfolding is kind of pointless but i find it fun and its the only cube i can do blindfolded; im not that experianced 
Ok i wanted algorithms which Orient the certain cubes on a layer but dont permute them
I have algorithms for 4/7 orientation algorithms on the 2x2 which do what i want yet i need 3 which are all the 3 OLL's which have all edges correct and 2/4 corners correct.
If there isnt any algorithms for them or they are too long i guess ill just stick to repeating R'D'RD
Please Help;
Thanks!


----------



## MiloD (May 5, 2008)

Any 2-gen oll's + U adjustments will do the trick but the commutator approach does have its advantages. Depending on what conventions you use, you may still need to use at least one commutator 2/3 of the time. This can be eliminated if you don't always make the same sides be on top and in front when the cube is solved, although that approach has considerable disadvantages(unless you are really comfortable with the color scheme no matter how the cube is rotated). I'm assuming you are just using a cycling approach...you could also try using a speed method and mentally tracing the pieces through the turns you want to do.


----------



## DarkKhezu (May 5, 2008)

Thank you for your reply and help


----------



## pete (May 7, 2008)

R' F' R2 U2 x U R U' x' U R' F (10 moves)
(or replace xURU'x' with FRF')

F' R U' x U R' U' x' U2 R2' F R (10 moves)
(or replace xUR'U'x' with FR'F')

this works fine on 2x2x2 (it will mess up edges on 3x3x3)

I don't know of any short algorithm for the diagonal corners case.


----------

